# Tekin RS Pro VS LRP Flow VS Flow "Works"



## faron5M (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty soon I am going to be running in a modified class. I have a few questions I'd like to ask the community.

Being a broke college kid, I have to use what I have, which is a Tekin RS Pro. However, I have heard that there are a lot of issues with this. I've been told that they shut down often. I also was told that you can't run in "blinky" mode with a mod motor because it will burn the RS Pron to the ground. Also, that I would need to get the bigger capacitors that Tekin offers. I will be putting a fan on it no matter what but are these things true?

As an alternative, if need be, I thought about the LRP Flow. I've been told that they are very smooth and reliable and easy to work with. In my findings I see that there are 2 versions. Can someone please tell me the difference between the Flow and the Flow "Works" edition. Is the "Works" just an updated version or were there major hardware and software changes that make it much better than the original Flow?

If anyone has other suggestions as far as esc I am glad to here them. 

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*???????*

Is there a reason you're running in BLINKY mode in a modified class?


----------

